# Wild Card Cook Off



## seasoned ash (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. My church is having a cook off on January 5th 2013 and I wanted to see if anyone in the Houston Texas area would like to compete. This is a one day cook off and the categories are chicken ribs and beans. Cost is $100.00 per team and we are looking for 25 teams to compete. I'm sorry to say but this is not a sanctioned event and their is no prize money. However we do have trophies and the money will go to help the church and locally community. If you would like to join us please let me know and I will get you an entry form.

Sincerly

Darren Barr

P.S. We will have TV's set up for the football games that day.


----------

